# Tank size for Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

Would my 55G tank house (3 Males & 5 Females) Total of 8 Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"?
Thinking of around 12 cyps as tank-mates?
roughly, is that enough room for them?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not think so. Tank only has floor space for one males territory.
You could I guess do it but the 2 sub dom males lives would be pretty sad and short.
Can be bred one male to a bunch of females in this size tank (48"x15" footprint) or a group of 12 or so in 60"x18" footprint.

An alternative similar looking sandsifter might work in that tank size and numbers, Xenotilapia sp. "Ochrogenys Ndole"
or similar (bit smaller and less space demanding.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAHPfR2L ... re=related

All the best James


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree... not the best idea. The really need to be kept in larger groups and 75 gallon or larger tanks.


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got another empty tank that its, 84x12x12.
Twice the land space, its really long lol
would this house the fish?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I am sure they would like the 84x12x12 much better. That will really make a nice display when they get mature. It will allow all 3 of your males to be comfortable and display for the females.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

My male enants didn't build spawning pits until I took rock out and gave them the full width of the 15" tank to work with. They had 12" previously. FWIW


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

If you put them in the larger tank.... personally, if possible, I would up the number of them. Don't get me wrong, 8 is just fine... but 12 to 24 would be so much cooler opcorn:


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Kato801 said:


> I've got another empty tank that its, 84x12x12.
> Twice the land space, its really long lol
> would this house the fish?


Wow, where'd you get a tank like that? very cool!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Kato801 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got another empty tank that its, 84x12x12.
> ...


A friend of my wife's had turtles in the tank.
They didn't want it any more, so I took it in to my hands.
Now its under construction, I had just striped the old silicone away.
The new silicone is going on today!
next monday we are going to water test it, and if it holds,
We're gonna run with it!


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a tank close to the same size. I got it from glass cages... 76 by 18 by 13...

These are the greatest tanks made IMO! Kilesa do great in tanks like these.... well, any tang for that matter. Heck I have Petrochromis in one of mine.


----------

